# Portsmouth Stopover



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Has anyone used the newly refurbished Travelodge in Portsmouth? We need to stopover nearby in December before catching the ferry next morning. We've used Travelodges before and have always been happy with the compromise of basic facilities (as long as they are clean) and cheap book-ahead price. I know the Premier Inn is a class above. Parking has to be suitable (and safe) for a panel van motorhome.

Thanks for any advice.

Graham


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Graham,

Why not stay in the MH?

TM


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

I should have explained that we have the tandem on the bed which we have to take out. So it's a bit of a hassle for one night. But we'll probably do that. We stayed at the C&CC site at Chichester last time.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

A good stopover is Dibbles Park site which is 20 minutes away from the ferry, all hardstandings and excellent facilities.

Mike


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

wug said:


> Has anyone used the newly refurbished Travelodge in Portsmouth? We need to stopover nearby in December before catching the ferry next morning. We've used Travelodges before and have always been happy with the compromise of basic facilities (as long as they are clean) and cheap book-ahead price. I know the Premier Inn is a class above. Parking has to be suitable (and safe) for a panel van motorhome.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.
> 
> Graham


Graham...have you got a toilet ? If so there is no problem at all sleeping in the port at Portsmouth. you could tie the tandem to the back bumper. It is guarded parking with lights and we've done it several times and felt safe. We'll be there mid-December too.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/portsmouth-ferry-port-campsite.html

G


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, all.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Good morning Wug.
I think if you want to overnight at Pompi ferry terminal, it would be better to time your arrival just as, or just after the night ferry is loading. Then the waiting area will be emptying and there will be plenty of room to overnight.
We have done this a couple of times without any problem!
Have a good time.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Staying overnight at the terminal sounds good, having looked at the info from Grizzly in the Campsite reviews. 

Grath, the last departure I can find is to Caen at 2200. Is this from the same area where you would park for the Pont Aven next morning?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The car park area is the same for everyone but you rearrange yourselves in the morning when the check-in people arrive and allocate the booths where you actually do the check-in. You then drive through to a holding area where you wait to board. The check-in people arrive quite early and it is a good idea to be up and ready. First time we were in what we thought was the queue but still in bed and got a bang on the side of the van and were asked to go through the check-in booth. All a bit undignified !

We like to go to Port Solent- see my review in database - for a meal and a walk when we arrive in P,mouth and then go down to the port about 9 pm or a little after.

G


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

wug said:


> Staying overnight at the terminal sounds good, having looked at the info from Grizzly in the Campsite Reviews.
> 
> Grath, the last departure I can find is to Caen at 2200. Is this from the same area where you would park for the Pont Aven next morning?


Hi Wug, I couldn't see it in your link, but it is the normal waiting and queue area as you enter the port. 
As G said, get up nice and early and then park in the correct lane, or find the correct lane when parking up for the night.


----------

